# Dubai versus Hong Kong



## Beanieskis (Nov 27, 2012)

Hi all

I'm new to this forum, so please be kind!

I'm British and have been living in Hong Kong for 3 years. I love my life here and saw it as fairly long term. However, my employer has just said they would like me to relocate, for a minimum of 12 months.

It is undoubtedly a good career move and financially I will be better off.

However, my concern is if I will enjoy living in Dubai, as the career aspects alone are not enough for me to want to move.

My life in HK is very active and outdoorsy. I take great classes at the gym, run - outside, out of town, and regularly take classes at a very good yoga studio. My weekends are spent hiking in the hills, in the summer at the beach or on junk boat parties. I live 10 mins from work so I have a short commute, and I have a maid who comes for an hour or so every day so I have a packed lunch for work and a clean apartment.

We get around 16 public holidays here, and by tagging on annual leave i manage to spend around 6 weeks per year on holiday, as there are great flight options from here.

What would life be like in Dubai? How does an expat who likes the outdoors spend their time? 

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## colaxs (Nov 26, 2012)

Hi

You can pursue Yoga and other fitness activities here without a problem. As far as going outdoors is concerned, you will have to contend with the hot weather for 9 months of the year. 

Winter (starting from December and ending in March) is the best time to go dune bashing, oasis hunting, and sailing. We have a couple of nice beaches and there are yacht parties as well. We have some nice clean parks to take care of jogging.

However, the roads here were built for cars and you'll find its not as pedestrian or cycle friendly as mainland Europe for example. Regarding public holidays, we've been lucky this year since we've had a rush of public holidays since Eid.

The major public holidays are for the two Eids, The Prophet's birthday, the Islamic New Year and the UAE national day. that's about it.


Hope this clears things a bit.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

As long as you're willing to spend 3 months of the year indoors, there's no reason you can't continue everything you have mentioned above. You may struggle to get a maid who will cook for you though.


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

I did 8 yrs in HK and do not find life here much different.

Instead of junks there are dhows, beaches are fabulous and more accessible than HK.. Apartments, roads, maids etc is all the same (part time maids illegal PM if you want more info)

Live away from the city and we have good cycle paths, access to desert, there are mountains but you have to travel, shops are same as HK, flights are just as exciting, work is just as demanding, (more than UKA but i like work!) scale of engineering is the same-ishh, multiculturalism is a bit more diverse (good for me), if you want to know specifics mail me.

Left HK did a few years in UK now out here, it is a great move for us.

Lx


----------



## pbxpbx (Mar 20, 2014)

To Beanieskis:
Did you move from HK to Dubai? How do you find your life in Dubai compared to HK?
I'd like to know your opinion as I might have opportunity to work in HK (I have lived and worked in Dubai earlier in my life).
Thanks for reply!


----------



## prahladagarwal (May 28, 2014)

Hi,

Can anyone recommend good websites for buying/ selling home furniture (discarded by expats when they leave)?

Cheers


----------



## trips123 (Mar 1, 2017)

*Have u moved from HK to Dubai*



Beanieskis said:


> Hi all
> 
> I'm new to this forum, so please be kind!
> 
> ...


Hi .. saw an old post of yours regarding moving from HK to Dubai.. Did u take the plunge and move ? If so, pls share your thoughts and experiences..


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

trips123 said:


> Hi .. saw an old post of yours regarding moving from HK to Dubai.. Did u take the plunge and move ? If so, pls share your thoughts and experiences..


last time online - take a guess. 29th January 2013 06:25 PM


----------



## shan.zack (Feb 22, 2017)

twowheelsgood said:


> last time online - take a guess. 29th January 2013 06:25 PM


Let's hope the user has subscribed to get email notifications!


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

trips123 said:


> Hi .. saw an old post of yours regarding moving from HK to Dubai.. Did u take the plunge and move ? If so, pls share your thoughts and experiences..


Do you have any specific questions or concerns?

I have lived in HK too. Dubai and HK are very different animals. Right from the housing, to work culture (except in some banks), to bureaucracy, to the commute, and how you spend your weekends everything is different (or maybe not if the idea of time off is going out to have a drink and eating out).

So depends on your lifestyle, and specific concerns. One good thing is that schooling may be cheaper than HK for top notch schools if that is an issue.


----------



## Stef.an (Feb 15, 2017)

rsinner said:


> Do you have any specific questions or concerns?
> 
> I have lived in HK too. Dubai and HK are very different animals. Right from the housing, to work culture (except in some banks), to bureaucracy, to the commute, and how you spend your weekends everything is different (or maybe not if the idea of time off is going out to have a drink and eating out).
> 
> So depends on your lifestyle, and specific concerns. One good thing is that schooling may be cheaper than HK for top notch schools if that is an issue.


Well, I think it's really different since both have different culture.


----------

